
Migrate Your Instagram Photos to Flickr in One Click. - thekevinjones
http://freethephotos.com
======
DigitalSea
"Think of the kittens, think of the breakfast plates, think of the converse
shoes. Free the photos."

Best quote ever and pretty much encompasses everything about Instagram in one
sentence. I don't see what the big deal is, Instagram issued a clarification
statement about the TOS changes. And in all honesty it's not like the photo
quality of an iPhone image is that great, especially not for advertisement
purposes let alone the subject quality of the images themselves.

As an aside: you can't argue Flickr's $25 per year pro account is extremely
good value for money. Especially if you're uploading a lot of photos. I've
seen photo shoots that resulted in thousands of images before from just the
one shoot. Instagram isn't a site for pro photographers, it's more teenagers
at parties and hipster eateries.

~~~
colinloretz
Haha, definitely agree. It was mostly a fun exercise for us to build for the
community so people can send a copy of their Instagram photos over to Flickr.
We love data portability and we also understand both Instagram and Flickr are
businesses and they want to make money. This gives users the freedom to move,
don't move, use both, etc.

~~~
pajop
just downloaded all my photos! That was fast! Great job on the app! :)

------
brianberns
I really hope this Instragram black-eye (even if they fix it) triggers a
rebirth of interest in Flickr. Flickr was a great site once and remains a
great idea.

~~~
thekevinjones
Definitely. One of Flickr's biggest problems was it's lack of mobile support,
and now, their iOS app is awesome, so I can only imagine good things from
them.

~~~
brianberns
Yeah, it's good to see a new iOS app from them. Looks like they're starting to
get the attention they deserve within Yahoo. I just hope that it remains a
photo site with a social element, rather than the reverse.

------
chacha102

      Think of the kittens, think of the breakfast plates, think of the converse shoes. 
      Free the photos.
    

Best quote ever.

------
leviathant
Nicely done! Flickr's API is a big reason why despite lacking growth in other
departments, I'm still a happy paying customer of theirs. When I heard about
the Instagram hubbub, I figured something like this would appear within a day
or two, given how easy their API is to work with. That's not to downplay the
work done here - great, simple, effective implementation

~~~
yodasan
The Flickr API has some fun quirks, but it was a good experience overall. I'm
glad you liked the app :)

~~~
robotmay
I had a go with it fairly recently and I was generally really impressed. Some
odd naming conventions but you can't half get some great data out of it.

------
treskot
And hello to good old friend, Flickr! Instagram's loss is flickr's gain. Time
for some Real photography, beyond filters!

------
mtgx
I don't like that Flickr is so focused on the iPhone. It's a free app, and yet
it chooses to make a big SEND TO IPHONE button on the screen, and completely
hides that it even supports Android, even though there are more Android phones
in the world at this point. I just don't understand what's the reasoning
behind focusing _so much_ on the iPhone. Are they trying to pretend they are
focusing on a niche or what?

<http://www.flickr.com>

~~~
LnxPrgr3
Android may be the more popular platform in general, but there sure are an
awful lot of iPhones being used to take pictures for Flickr, and apparently
not a whole lot of Android phones.

The most popular camera on Flickr: the iPhone 4S. Not just the most popular
cameraphone—the most popular camera. The second most popular at the moment?
The iPhone 4.

Cameras brands, in order of popularity on Flickr: Canon, Nikon, Apple, …,
Samsung, HTC, …, Nokia, Kodak, Motorola …

Cameraphone popularity, in order: iPhone 4S, iPhone 4, iPhone 5, iPhone 3GS,
Samsung Galaxy S II.

Source: <http://www.flickr.com/cameras/>

Perhaps they're causing some bias in these numbers today by not pushing the
Android app, and some more bias by not reporting Android phones as a group,
but given the data they have, I'm not surprised they push the iOS app over the
Android version. It looks like their user base is very heavily biased towards
the iPhone.

~~~
philip1209
To add, perhaps iPhone users are more engaged with Flicker to the point where
iPhone interactions outnumber Flicker interactions.

Taking this a step further, perhaps Flicker is trying to align more with the
iPhone/Apple brand than the Google (Picassa/+) brand.

------
michaelbuckbee
This might be a good time for Flickr to consider changing their import
policies for new users.

------
suyash
This is awesome, also don't forget to delete your account from Instagram
afterwards and delete the app, here is how to for account and also alternate
to download your photos: [http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/12/how-to-
download-your-...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/12/how-to-download-
your-instagram-photos-and-kill-your-account/)

------
Kiro
Am I the only one who will keep all photos on Instagram? I seriously don't
understand what the fuzz is about. Not one single time have I've seen anything
bad happen after privacy "scandals" like this and I'm pretty sure nothing will
happen this time either.

~~~
hrabago
Do you mean "anything bad happen" to you personally, and that things that only
happen to "other people" don't count?

[http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/technology/1012/gallery....](http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/technology/1012/gallery.5_data_breaches/index.html)

~~~
Kiro
I don't see the big deal with any of those incidents to be honest. Would you
really care if someone saw your Netflix history? Anyway, what I meant was that
alarmists think Instagram is going all evil which I seriously doubt will
happen. When have those fears come true?

~~~
nekopa
Maybe you didn't read them all, but I believe that someone finding you and
killing you with a gun is a fairly big deal to most people.

------
MichaelApproved
Under "Why are we doing this?" It just says

 _"This is a migration service built so you can keep the rights to your
photos. If you haven't read Instagram's new terms of service, read more here.

Update: Instagram has updated their stance on the issue. Read the blog post
here.

We don't store, keep or use your data, information, or photos in any way. All
data is streamed directly from Instagram to Flickr. When it comes to your
photos, we agree with Flickr."_

I understand what the tool does but I still don't understand _why_ you're
offering this service. I'm guessing it's a fun hack and a service to the
community but I'm curious to hear why you decided to build the tool.

~~~
colinloretz
It was mostly for the fun of building it and using a couple APIs that were new
to us. We use APIs all day long at Cloudsnap so this was more of a fun
exercise for the community to use if they want to send a copy of their
Instagram photos over to Flickr.

------
unreal37
I never understood what was so great about Flickr. I can only upload 300 MB a
month of photos? And only view my last 200 photos? What's great about that?

Instagram is a huge hit and is the defacto standard for taking and uploading
photos to social services. No monthly limits, no limits on viewing photos...

Flickr needs to free people's photos more than Instagram does.

(Great service though to the OP. I am actually trying it now too despite
Flickr's limits!)

~~~
ghshephard
The 300 MB/month limit is their free product. For $25/(Correction - not month,
but year!) you get their pro package which includes: (from their upgrade
option link):

    
    
      o Unlimited uploads (up to 50MB per photo)
      o Unlimited viewing of your entire photo library
      o Post photos in up to 60 groups
      o Download your original, high-resolution photos – whenever you need them
      o Upload and play unlimited HD videos
      o Browse Flickr completely ad-free
      o View stats on your account
    

I can't begin to explain how ridiculous the Flickr value proposition is for
$25/year - and, indeed, there are some photographers with upwards of 100,000
pictures on the site.

[Edit - I was inspired to go try out Flickr just because of the hoofrah and
this cool tool that let me move my instagram pictures - Wow - great Batch
Editting, Set Collection, Image management. You can see the advantage of a
tool with a decades worth of work into it. Signed up for a pro account]

~~~
blhack
We use flickr at our lab as a photo dump for an eyefi, and absolutely adore it
in every single way. I seriously cannot say how valuable that is to us.

<https://www.flickr.com/photos/hslphotosync/>

------
hospadam
Wow - this is great. I was just looking for a quick tool to do exactly this.
Worked perfectly - within 5 min. Thanks!

One question - does the Instagram API not facilitate location export? As in...
none of my Instagram location info was moved over to Flickr location data.

~~~
thekevinjones
Both of them do support location, but we weren't able to get this done within
our timebox today. It's something we'll look to add in the near future, and
moving tags over, as well. Sorry about that.

~~~
hospadam
Hey - I understand! If you had to move something to the top of your to-do
list, that would be it. I can't be the only one that is addicted to seeing my
photos on a map. Either way - thanks!

~~~
colinloretz
We rolled this out last night! You now get the locations and proper "photo
taken at" timestamps if the data exists in Instagram.

------
spullara
The transfer would take longer if Instagram hadn't already thrown out nearly
all of the bits from the original photo.

------
treeder
This is awesome, nice work. Although I'd prefer one that transferred them to
Picasa/Google+.

~~~
thekevinjones
Thanks Treeder!

<http://pi.pe/> might be able to handle those transfers. I haven't looked into
it too much and I'm not sure what the experience is like, but I have seen it
posted several times for that type of request. Might want to check it out.

------
InstaByeBye
<http://instabyebye.com>

1 click export from insta

------
mburshteyn
it worked

~~~
thekevinjones
Awesome. Glad it worked!

~~~
nnash
Wonderful UX with this, very simple and efficient, took less than a minute for
me. The only thing that could make more sense is to upload the photos oldest
first.

~~~
thekevinjones
Thanks. Glad it worked out.

We're currently experiencing an uptick in users right now, so it's not
uncommon for some users with 2,000+ photos to take about 15 minutes or so to
sync.

Edited: Yeah, we're uploading the newest ones first. We may look into changing
that tonight sometime when we get a chance. Sorry for not clarifying that
anywhere.

------
heymishy
news shock.. business tries to make profit. freeloaders complain..

------
philip1209
I see you, Marissa . . .

